# When all else fails...jack up the price!



## RustyK (Jun 5, 2013)

This didn't sell at around $3500 I believe, a few months ago. Now look at it, $4800! This appears to be common ebay technique. If she don't sell raise the price, which will surely make it sell.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELGIN-BICYCLE-PREWAR-/271218232328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f25ddcc08


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm seeing that happen with all kinds of items I look at on ebay, both bike and non-bike related. Once they do that, I don't even bother putting it back on my watch list.

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2013)

They're trying to scare people into bidding/buying......


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 5, 2013)

bricycle said:


> They're trying to scare people into bidding/buying......




And if it doesn't work you can always threaten to part-out the bike to really scare people.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2013)

That only works here!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

I have done this several times. I start off at what I really want then reality hits me. Ebay gets 18% & paypal gets 3%. After deducting those expensive I realize that I have to raise my prices again. I have to admit this tactic hasn't paid off for me. Maybe the guy with the Elgin Twin will get lucky.


----------



## bike (Jun 7, 2013)

*I have had*

good luck with raising the price - guess people think it is a better item.


----------



## kos22us (Jun 7, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I have done this several times. I start off at what I really want then reality hits me. Ebay gets 18% & paypal gets 3%. After deducting those expensive I realize that I have to raise my prices again. I have to admit this tactic hasn't paid off for me. Maybe the guy with the Elgin Twin will get lucky.




ebay gets 9% unless your top rated then you get a 20% discount off of the 9%, paypal gets 2.9% + .30 cents


----------



## bike (Jun 7, 2013)

*ebay final value now 10% for most sales*



kos22us said:


> ebay gets 9% unless your top rated then you get a 20% discount off of the 9%, paypal gets 2.9% + .30 cents




http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/springupdate2013/springfeesimplification.html


----------



## kos22us (Jun 8, 2013)

bike said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/springupdate2013/springfeesimplification.html




either way its not 18%


----------

